# 1970s Dodge sno-fiter plow fluid?



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello all, I'm new to this site so i hope this is posted correctly. 
I just bought a 1974 dodge w200 with the factory sno-fiter plow set up. I pulled the truck in the shop to check over all the fluids and the reservoir for the plow is way low and not even on the dipstick. I'm guessing this is due to the leak I noticed under the truck overnight. Either way I'm having a hard time finding out what type of fluid goes in there. It's red and looks to be atf, would I be safe in using atf in it? I can't find anything in the manual about it and google searches gave me a couple different answers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes atf
I would drain it all out I'd the res and rams first then refill.
Might have to do it a few times if it hasn't been done in some time


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Uh,

I'd like to see pictures of this ATF thirsty Doodge....


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Yes atf
> I would drain it all out I'd the res and rams first then refill.
> Might have to do it a few times if it hasn't been done in some time


I don't think it needs drained the fluid looks pretty clean. I think it may have been changed pretty recently the hose going from the reservoir to the pump looks new and like it was replaced not to long ago. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to drain and refill though. Thank you!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would still do what Dieselss stated. New clean fluid never hurt any thing. Post a picture of the old girl.


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> I would still do what Dieselss stated. New clean fluid never hurt any thing. Post a picture of the old girl.


Very True clean fluid never hurts. Here she is the first time I saw her


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's a quick picture I grabbed after taking the plow off yesterday


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet ride, man!Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Love those old dodges


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sweet ride, man!Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Love those old dodges


Thank you!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sweet ride, man!Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Love those old dodges


You'd have it for one day, then would be trying to jam a Cummins in it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You'd be amazed at the sludge at the bottom of the reservoir. and at the ends of the cylinders.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

08_cummins_dude said:


> Very True clean fluid never hurts. Here she is the first time I saw her
> 
> View attachment 168045


I learned to drive and plow in a pickup like that, it was pumpkin orange.


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> You'd be amazed at the sludge at the bottom of the reservoir. and at the ends of the cylinders.


Well I plan on changing out all the other fluids on this truck I might as well do it all. Do you by chance know how much atf the reservoir will hold?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually there all around 3_5 quarts......best guess


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Usually there all around 3_5 quarts......best guess


Didn't some of those old set ups have filters in the return lines? Something for the OP to look for.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice,
There is a crude strainer,
I ran atf, UTF , AW32, whatever they had when I needed it.

I have a 74 W200 sno-comander.

I took the old syestem off and put it in a box.
To maney issues with the valve block,

Put a western unit in it's place


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The soft spot on trucks of that vintage is the cab mounts and roof lines for rust. Invest in a few cans of fluid film or any sticky thick spray to help keep the rust at bay. By looking at the truck it was never worked hard and will give you many years of good service. Be on the look for weak or brittle wiring and check over the connections for corrosion.

As for the fluid of choice.. I look for the synthetic trans fluids which will do better in the very cold weather and generally will not freeze up as easy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ATF the old dino stuff has cold-flow improvers with a cold pour point around -40*F.
plus his reservoir is under the hood, where it is heated by the engine.

dont go synthetic, you may have new leaks appear and the gaskets wern't made for et..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ho, ya, -40 is + or - 5*F of synthetic atf.
so your not gaining mulch.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Pour point additives that suppress this gelling effect of the wax are used in many automotive oils as well as in industrial lubes. Although gelling is reduced by these long-chain additive molecules, individual wax particles separating out of oil at low temperatures may still plug filters and impede circulation.With their low paraffinic content, wax free synthetic and naphthenic mineral oils can be further cooled to a lower pour point.

Had a real issues a few seasons ago with the wax build up on the screens on a externally mounted pump and tank. Was using ATF and temps were abnormally cold for the region. At first I thought it was ice but after the third night of issues in a row dumping the system each time to clean wax from the filter I found myself short on ATF. In a pinch I used fully synthetic and never had the issue again that season.

A internally mounted pump in the engine bay will obviously never have this freeze up problem. As for the seals or long term harm I have yet to see any leaks or long term disadvantages. As for the dinosaur pumps I'm sure they are due anyhow for a rebuild.


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry everyone been off line for a while due to the quality of satellite internet. Trucks been running great I'm finally going to grab oil to change it out soon. I was thinking going for synthetic atf, it already has a small leak and it didn't seem to get any worse when I topped it off last week with synthetic dollar general atf to just get by until i could fully service it. But I'm not set on it yet. Daffmobilewash you hit the nail on the head the only rust on this truck is on the cab roof and around the windshield. I took a couple cans of fluid film I had an went over it as best I could. I got in the cab corners from the inside and really layed the stuff on so at least those should be good for a bit longer..I hope.. I have a good stock up on shell rotella 10w-30, So hopefully I'll have some time to get that changed out also. Also something kind of cool I found the add for this truck from 3 years ago where the previous owner got it from http://www.2040-cars.com/dodge/Ram-2500/1974-dodge-w200-powerwagon-4-speed-458132/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds good.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Cummins Dude. I have the factory manuals on CD ROM for the 72-74 if you need help. If you have the "ham can" power steering pump running the plow then it was just a power steering pump mounted up top so you can run power steering fluid. If it is the large reservoir on the inner fender I would have to check. I think I use to use atf or fisher plow fluid(expensive). Good luck with her. I too have a 74-W300 model that was purchased new at our family Dodge dealer. I will have to upload some photos of our 74 plow trucks for you. Or just go on facebook under "Fitzgerald-Hicks Dodge" I also have a page called "Special Edition Finds Vehicle projects" that shows my 74 W300 with 89 cummins and cab. That, you will certainly find interesting. Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Changed out the atf today and I ended up going with conventional oil. I have never liked the idea of synthetic in old engines and I decided I might as well treat this the same way. I was going to change the engine oil and filter today too but from the looks of things it would probably be a good idea to pick up a new plug and washer for it. For now here she sits in the building with the plow on waiting for the snow we have coming within the next few days


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Dodgesnofiter said:


> Cummins Dude. I have the factory manuals on CD ROM for the 72-74 if you need help. If you have the "ham can" power steering pump running the plow then it was just a power steering pump mounted up top so you can run power steering fluid. If it is the large reservoir on the inner fender I would have to check. I think I use to use atf or fisher plow fluid(expensive). Good luck with her. I too have a 74-W300 model that was purchased new at our family Dodge dealer. I will have to upload some photos of our 74 plow trucks for you. Or just go on facebook under "Fitzgerald-Hicks Dodge" I also have a page called "Special Edition Finds Vehicle projects" that shows my 74 W300 with 89 cummins and cab. That, you will certainly find interesting. Let me know if I can help in anyway.


Thank you I'm sure those manuals could be quite handy, it seems rather difficult to find much service info on these trucks. I have the large reservior on the fender for the plow. I have the "ham can" pump up top for the power steering though and it looks as if it has atf in it also. I'll have to look closer on that I wouldn't want to keep the wrong fluid in it. I would love to see your w300 I'm going to have to look those pages up. The cummins powered truck deffinately peaks my interest I would be lying if I said I haven't contemplated a 12 valve swap into this truck should it ever need an engine lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

08_cummins_dude said:


> View attachment 168389


Love it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They were nice trucks, and you could fix anything on them easily. Good luck with her. I think a 360 will drop right in there.


----------



## 08_cummins_dude (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! I really like this truck so far


----------

